# what morphs are my chinchillas



## Tegu&Tokays (Mar 10, 2009)

ok i have just had babies from my two chinchillas but would like to know what the parents are especially the male as his two sons look the spitting image of him. ok first is the male (guinness) i think he is a black velvet.









2nd is the female (baileys)









the babies will be ready in about 12 weeks
thanks for your help : victory:
ad


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Found this & thought it might help.

Chinchilla Information and Advice - What Colour Is My Chinchilla?


----------



## Tegu&Tokays (Mar 10, 2009)

i will try to post pictures of the babies asap


----------



## Tegu&Tokays (Mar 10, 2009)

cheers thats really useful:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

has your boy got a white belly? if he has he`s a black velvet.
you girls a wilson white from the pic

you could get white, black velvet, standard grey or mosaic babies from them

( unless they carried anything really interesting and recessive like violet )


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

yes he has a white belly, the babies look exactly like him aswell. xx


----------



## Tegu&Tokays (Mar 10, 2009)

oi emma what are you doing lol. looking at the link provided higher up i would have to agree with you 
cheers


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tegu&Tokays said:


> oi emma what are you doing lol. looking at the link provided higher up i would have to agree with you
> cheers


Oi boy! Dont oi at me! Get in that kitchen and make me a brew!! lol


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

in would say the female is a wilson white: victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> in would say the female is a wilson white: victory:


not a mosaic??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wilson white and mosaic are the same thing. But you can't really tell what a "white" chinchilla is without knowing the genetics, because the white can cover up anything.... She could be a TOV (velvet), ebony, sapphire, violet, charcoal, etc etc etc.


----------

